# 2011 R3, SRAM S900 crankset, 50x34 to 53x39



## pantag (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi guys,

I am picking up my 2011 R3 Rival in a couple days and I am disappointed that comes with a compact crankset. I am not too concerned on the quality of the SRAM S900, it looks decent, maybe a bit heavy but I don't care to spend a fortune on a Rotor 3D+. 

So, how can I change from 50x34 to 53x39?

- Can I change chainrings and if yes, which ones? My understanding is that no I can't, since the compact crank is 110BCD vs 130BCD of the standard crank... (Rotor cogs...expensive!)
- My understanding is that the SRAM S900 comes in at 53x39. Can I just buy a new one (BB30 or GXP?) and fit it in BBright of the Cervelo R3? I believe the bike comes with an adaptor on the left side, so I just put in the S900 53x39 along with the left adaptor and I am set??
- What other cranks in 53x39 can I ask my LBS to replace the stock SRAM S900 50x34 with, which are relatively close to the price?


Thanks for your input!

George


----------



## tdietz87 (Apr 19, 2011)

Check out this website: http://www.bbright.net/faq.aspx Lots of good info. For some reason I didn't see a link directly to this website from cervelo.com but anyway, check it out, lots of information.

The compatibility chart says all GXP will fit

Good Luck


----------



## pantag (Jul 21, 2006)

tdietz87 said:


> Check out this website: http://www.bbright.net/faq.aspx Lots of good info. For some reason I didn't see a link directly to this website from cervelo.com but anyway, check it out, lots of information.
> 
> The compatibility chart says all GXP will fit
> 
> Good Luck


Yeah, I see it says GXP, but on some other forums people say to only use BB30 with the R3 and not the GXP version. Specifically, use the Sram S900 BB30 crank (not GXP) with 53x39 to solve the issue. I don't know...I am still not clear on this thing... :idea:


----------



## tdietz87 (Apr 19, 2011)

According to the compatibility chart from Cervelo the r3 and the r5 have the "press fit" BB. When visiting SRAM webpage the SRAM Red and SRAM Force , and SRAM Rival offer press fit or press fit 30 options.. If you check this out: http://www.sram.com/sram/road/products/sram-force-crankset and click technologies on the right, it will display the BB options. But if you check the s900 http://www.sram.com/sram/road/products/sram-force-crankset and click on technologies it doesn't say anything about press fit.

I'm not sure if the s900 crankset that comes with the r3 is available from SRAM? Because SRAM website doesn't say anything about press fit with the s900.

This is taken directly from the BBright website:

Q.	Where can I order spare parts?
A.	Crank spares are available through the usual channels (distributor & local bike shop). BBright™ frames with direct-fit bearings use standard BB30™ bearings (61806). BBright™ frames with bearings in PressFit30 cups use SRAM’s PressFit30x79 (or compatible) bottom bracket.

So from what I understand, if you purchase a crankset with the PressFit30 BB (RED, Force, Rival) you should be ok. Although the compatibility chart says s900 is Okay, the SRAM website appears to say otherwise.


----------



## pantag (Jul 21, 2006)

tdietz87 said:


> So from what I understand, if you purchase a crankset with the PressFit30 BB (RED, Force, Rival) you should be ok. Although the compatibility chart says s900 is Okay, the SRAM website appears to say otherwise.



Thanks for your input! So, I called Cervelo... The Rival, Force and Red cranks are not compatible with BBright. They are working on adaptors for them. The only SRAM compatible crank is the S900 (BB30) which is long enough for the BBright (has a smaller spacer on the left side which come with every crank). So, my options for 53x39 would be either a S900 BB30 53x39 or FSA 110BCD chainrings or Rotor/FSA crank (SLK light), which are native BBright cranks. Any issues putting 53x39 non-pPowerGlide cogs on a S900 BCD110 crank? Will this affect shifting?


----------



## AlexRandall (Nov 29, 2008)

Quite frankly, I wouldn't bother with the change. I currently have 53/39, but if I ever do a gruppo upgrade I'll go compact, as I can go for a lighter crankset _and_ cassette but still have the gearing ratios for hills and downs. 
Ok, it doesn't seem quite so manly to have a compact, but the overall gearing can be tweaked (just with an 11T on the rear cassette) to give you all the gearing you'll need for your A-grade racing (oh- I should have asked, are you a racer?).

A 50/11 combo is a higher gear than a 53/12. I do race and the only times I spin out on 53/12 is downhill.


----------



## aaric (Mar 10, 2011)

You can also stick 36x52 or 38x52 chainrings on a compact crank, and its cheaper than buying a new crank.


----------



## pantag (Jul 21, 2006)

Thank you all for replying!

I kept the compact crank (50,34) and got a 11-23 cassette and I am loving it! I was so wrong about the compact cranks. It is more efficient, useful gearing. The only thing that I don't like is the change from 34 to 50, which is quite dramatic. I guess this can be fixed with a 36 chainring but I am happy with the current setup. There are many people out there who are misinformed about the compact cranks (I was one of them!) . Try one and see how you like it! 

BTW, I am loving my new 2011 R3! The only issue is that the seat post creaks like crazy with every pedal stroke. I thought it was coming from the BBRight but no, it us definitely the seat post. I will take it to the LBS to put some friction paste. Hopefully this will stop the super annoying creaking.


----------



## AlexRandall (Nov 29, 2008)

Glad you got it sorted.....yep I was one of those a short time ago too and I'm not afraid to admit it now. I had (briefly) a bike with compact (50/36) and it had all the gearing for the ups and downs that you'd need.


----------

